# How To Disable Data Execution Prevention aka DEP



## topgear (Mar 20, 2008)

From Windows Help File : 
_Dep is feature that can be found on Windows XP Service Pack 2 (SP2) or later or Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 or later. Data Execution Prevention (DEP) helps prevent damage from viruses and other security 
threats that attack by running (executing) malicious code from memory locations that only Windows and other programs should use. This type of threat causes damage by taking over one or more memory locations in use by a program. Then it spreads and harms other programs, files, and even your e-mail contacts. Unlike a firewall or antivirus program, DEP does not help prevent harmful programs from being installed on your computer. Instead, it monitors your programs to determine if they use system memory safely. To do this, DEP software works alone or with compatible microprocessors to mark some memory locations as "non-executable". If a program tries to
run code—malicious or not—from a protected location, *DEP closes the program and notifies you.*_

Those are from Windows Help and Support. To know more about DEP consult any reliable M$ Article or Windows Help help file like I did. But this is not the point of this tutorial .

If you think Dep is making your life a pain in ass & you want to get rid of dep permanently then this tutorial is for you. Of course, you can disable dep from bios by disabling "Disable Execute Bit" or something like that.

But the purpose of my tute is to disable DEP using windows. It's all started when I bought my new machine & my lovely poser 5 refused to run on that. Every time I start poser my comp got restarted Immediately. Later I realized that if I disable dep from bios then this problem will not occur. But I was wanting something different from that.

*img135.imageshack.us/img135/4539/69255698ux8.gif



So here goes my tutorial on how to disable dep :

Make backup of your boot.ini file fro just in case...........you messed up something........

Note : You need to have _admin rights_ on that comp ( or should I say os ). Also make sure
you have _enabled Show hidden files & folders & disabled Hide protected operating system files_
from _Folder Options > View_ tab.

Also make sure your _boot.ini file is not in the "Read Only" attribute. Make it's attribute to archive.

1. Open your boot.ini file

2. Chose on which os installation you want to disable DEP if you have multiple windows installation.

3. Look at the */noexecute=xxxx ( This value should be /noexecute=optin )* part.
   This is the key part for enable or disable dep.

4. Now change the value of */noexecute=optin* to */noexecute=alwaysoff*
   Don't change other settings.

5. Save the boot.ini file & Restart your computer. You're done.__


*img329.imageshack.us/img329/285/60463592mo8.gif

## To clarify the whole procedure for newbies I am mentioning my own boot.ini file.
In this example I've disabled DEP for the first installation of winxp.



		Code:
	

[boot loader]
timeout=30
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS
[operating systems]
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /noexecute=alwaysoff /fastdetect
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(3)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect


Now I can run poser flawlessly 


*A quality tutorial by topgear - topspeed*

*For the leechers only - Don't just Copy & Paste my Hard Work Without my Permission & Claim it as Yours. In Simple Word - STAY AWAY

If any one Really Interested to show up this tutorial at any other place just use the URL aka the address of this tutorial & mention this in bold fonts :

A quality tutorial by topgear.......topspeed*_


----------



## topgear (Apr 2, 2008)

Not a single reply till today...


----------



## quan chi (Apr 8, 2008)

*nice tutorial there.*


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice Tutorial TopGear !


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 9, 2008)

If you have a Core 2 Duo or Athlon 64 CPU then DEP runs in hardware in which case disabling DEP isn't recomended.


----------



## topgear (Apr 9, 2008)

Ya, I know that disabling dep in not recomended but it sometime makes problem


----------

